# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần máy cnc gỗ 4060

## nduy39

Mình đang cần mua máy cnc gỗ loại nhỏ. 4060 hoặc 6090 để chuyên cnc gỗ. Loại đã qua sử dụng vì mình mới vao nghề nên muốn mua để chạy thử lấy kinh nghiệm. 
Cần bạn nào vẽ mẫu cho mình. Đang rất cần. 0962581216

----------


## GOHOME

Đăng bên cần mua bác ui, ở đây chém gió thui.

----------


## solero

Bác ở đâu? Định đầu tư máy kinh phí bao nhiêu? Phải nói ra mới tìm được chứ ?

----------

